# 2004 Ohio CAG September Carp Challenge Tournament



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

_****NOTE: Folks, since the latest NACA came out, we had to change the format of the challenge. It was originally going to be for 3 days. After confering with the ODNR, we were advised to have our challenge during daylight hours for safety of the anglers in this area. Not saying anyone is in danger with the new setup, because they are not, but just advised not to be there after dark. Anyways......below is the updated format. I will be contacting registered individuals thus far to inform of changes.*** 
*_
What?: 2004 Carp Anglers Group Ohio Carp Challenge
When?:
Friday, September 17. 7:30PM: Social Event at Location to Be Announced
Saturday, September 18, 2004 8:00AM-5:00PM Challenge. Awards Presented Afterwards
Sunday, September 19, 2004 Sunrise-?????. Fun Fish at Location to be announced shortly.
Where?: Edgewater Park, Cleveland Ohio (Lake Erie Waters) (West 58th Street, Cleveland off Memorial Shoreway)
Who?: Fishing Open To Anyone. Competition And Prizes Open To Carp Anglers Group Members Only!
Why?: A Chance To Show Off Your Carpin' Skills Against Other Carpers, And Proclaim The 2004 Ohio Carp Challenge Champion Honors
Cost?: Current CAG Members- $10 Registration Fee; Non CAG Members- Membership Fee ($20, $35, or $50) Plus $10 Registration Fee. Registrations must be made in advance, and postmarked no later than August 21, 2004. Payment MAY NOT BE MADE at the challenge site. All Pre-Registration.

*Prizes ONLY No Cash Payout!*
1st Place: 2004 Ohio Carp Challenge Champion Trophy + Sponsor Prizes
2nd Place: 2004 Ohio Carp Challenge 2nd Place Trophy + Sponsor Prizes
3rd Place: 2004 Ohio Carp Challenge 3rd Place Trophy + Sponsor Prizes
Big Fish: 2004 Ohio Carp Challenge Big Fish Trophy
Places 4-10: Prizes as Distributed by Sponsors (as available)

For COMPLETE details, regulations, entry forms, etc. visit . Registry Deadline is August 21, 2004. Event limited to 50 entries. Register Early and Be Sure To get a spot!


Proudly Sponsored and Supported By:

Carp Anglers Group
The Boilie Shop
Royal Carp Online Carp Bait and Tackle
OhioGameFishing.Com: Ohio's Complete Anglers Resource


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

i wouldn't fish there in the day  alone at least.

i have heard of too many people getting ganked
over little stuff,iam not about to part with my kit  
if you have a stunner,pistol, spray i advise you bring it.
the CPD aint going to be around to protect and relying
on the ODNR is suicide,so keeps the heat locked and 
cocked.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

gezzzz thats crap if I ever heard it...


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Greg,

That place is fine in daylight. Been there a few times. Nothing wrong with daytime. No different than any other state park in Ohio.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

i know,just having some late night fun  
i have been there a few times,and it is patroled.
i really do not think fishing at night would be a
problem either,maybe if you were alone but not
in a group.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Likely not, but was advised by the DNR personally not to do that.....so that's why I changed it. Not going to put anyone in jeopardy on my watch.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i have a great story about edge water.........a budy of mine and his dad and friends were going duck hunting out on the walls at 4 or so in the morning his dad ran the first group of guys out and they were in the other truck this tinted window car came up and shut off its lights his dad came back at about the same time and 6 guys piled out of this truck grabed their shotguns out of the back and needless to say the car took off ........i think they were looking for trouble but the boys in the car had to be craping their pants i agree with tpet beter safe than sorry..........jim


----------



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

Fish from 0500-2200 you will be fine.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I hope you have nets with 15ft extentions...
Are we talking edgewater here???
I have never had a problem there and have had the kids out well into the night and early morn... 
I do remember how it was in the not too distant past though  

The new format should work out fine except now everyone will need a place to stay overnight


----------



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

get a pier net if you can,30"dia,48"deep,50ft rope works for me. You will run into some zebras,rocks,weeds,mud,sand,waves...big waves,wind,no wind,shallow water,deep water. Bring rain gear even if it's nice,if the wind comes up and your on the rocks you are the wave break. Don't even waste time with backleads unless your on the sand,if you fish from the pier don't use bolt rigs,running rigs seem to be more sensitive with the steep angle and you will hook more fish. blah blah blah ok I'll quit yapping now. If anyone wants to stay at my place they are more than welcome I got a double reclining couch,reclining chair, extra bedroom with full size bed,5 self inflating mats,2 full baths,garage for gear,and a wife that is used to nasty stuff cooking in the kitchen so if you need to make fresh bait it's cool.

"The Iceman Fisheth"


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Super Offer  

THANKS for "yapping"


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Good to hear from you IceMan, haven't seen you on the boards in a while.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

WElcome back Iceman! Was starting to worry aboutyou. Had a couple of calls and emails into you with no replies 

I'll likely be getting a room the night before if anyone wants to split it. Camping is an option as well. 

For registration information (which I will be updating this week), visit http://www.cagohio.net It is all PRE-REGISTER.....no entries will be accepted at the fishing site.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

The " Iceman " is back !!! Glad to hear from you buddy !!! I'm still around , still King of all Cats................  DA KING !!!


----------



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

Miso- I been fishing seven days a week so not much time for the board. Wife made me take a break so I figured if i can't fish I would register and talk fishin.  

Tpet- Dude I never got any e-mail or messages,I will PM ya my info.

Da King-You still moochin boat rides   Congrats on having a killer carp water next to ya,now get out there and fish it!!!


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

I have smelt fished up there until the wee hours of the morning, never had an issue. But ya to error on the side of safety is best.

I hope I can make this on


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Gang, remember.....it's all pre-registration. Deadline is Aug 21.

Iceman.......did ya pm me?


----------

